# British Horror TV Series



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Easily the best series was....

A GHOST STORY FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Easily the best series was....
> 
> A GHOST STORY FOR CHRISTMAS


I liked the M.R. James adaptations, and "The Signalman".

Nigel Kneale - Quatermass, of course, but also The Stone Tape. Haven't seen Beasts.

Sapphire and Steel is excellent. I want to see more of The Omega Factor (with Louise Jameson).


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Couldn't get into Sapphire & Steel.

Quatermass, like the first DR Whos, had top acting, but it was too drawn-out for my tastes. Put me to sleep.

Don't know Omega Factor - is that the one with Robert Powell and about supernatural investigators??


----------

